# What keeps you from quitting the fandom?



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2010)

What keeps you from ragequitting?
Me personally I have too much money and time wrapped up in it.


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

New ideas that fall squarely within it.


----------



## Icky (Mar 23, 2010)

Coming here, really. It's too addicting.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

For me it's because I find the drawing fun, and I have some kick ass IRL furfag friends.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

I ask myself this question every day.

Seriously.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 23, 2010)

Lols mostly. There are very few people I've met in the fandom that aren't fucked up in more ways than one. But the few sane people I have met seem to make the best friends.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I ask myself this question every day.
> 
> Seriously.


Think of it this way, the fandumb is just now starting to learn common sense.


----------



## quayza (Mar 23, 2010)

The drawing and a chance to use this a way to help me improve as well as learning so new stuff to aid. Bunch of other stuff too.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Think of it this way, the fandumb is just now starting to learn common sense.


There's been visible evidence? Where? 0.0


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

My friends. I've managed to find a few gems.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Lols mostly. There are very few people I've met in the fandom that aren't fucked up in more ways than one. But the few sane people I have met seem to make the best friends.


I'm not fucked up :V



CannonFodder said:


> Think of it this way, the fandumb is just  now starting to learn common sense.



How? It seems to get worse and worse by the minute.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> There's been visible evidence? Where? 0.0


Zoophilia is dropping, so is pedophilia, the hugbox is dying, furs are starting to stop embracing the sick fucks, etc.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What keeps you from ragequitting?
> *Me personally I have too much money and time wrapped up in it.*


 

D:< 

No money should be spent on the fandom.



CannonFodder said:


> Think of it this way, the fandumb is just now starting to learn common sense.


 
That's what I thought so, too, until yesterday. It's just here on FAF.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 23, 2010)

Friends, art, fun, killin' time, pretty much it.
And it's the same as asking "What keep you from buildin' things? Or playin' airsoft?"
Well the answer is the same, friends, fun, killin' time.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 23, 2010)

To me personally it's just that I feel no reason to leave because my interest in anthropomorphic animals is just too strong and I kinda get my furry fix on FA and these other sites, and some lulz as well.

I actually tried to ragequit once. I was 16 or 17, my self-esteem was worse and I was so angsty because people hated furries, so I tried not being one. But that just made me feel worse, so I changed my mind. I was very emotionally insecure at the time and I'm like a completely different person today. I laugh at furries too now, because they are a bit of a joke.

It's also because I'm still searching high and low for furries who have a genuine interest in anthropomorphics outside of their own murrsonas and porn.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 23, 2010)

My suit kinda cost a lot.

Also BlueBerriwhatever is here somewhere. I CANNOT LEAVE WITHOUT HER.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> D:<
> 
> No money should be spent on the fandom.


I have a fursuit and I'm fixing it up, costing $50 more and I have furry art prints.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> My suit kinda cost a lot.
> 
> Also BlueBerriwhatever is here somewhere. I CANNOT LEAVE WITHOUT HER.



I'm travel-sized and can be conveniently stored in your pants pocket.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

ill quit when i get bored of you guys.  i need my daily dose of retarded to stay normal the rest of the day.   so....when all the fun ppl leave im gone :V


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm in it for teh lulz.

and art (no yiff/porn)


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Zoophilia is dropping, so is pedophilia, the hugbox is dying, furs are starting to stop embracing the sick fucks, etc.


Wow, really? I read a lot before I jumped in and I just thought people were writing about only the most over the top shit.

 Maybe if we're lucky we can be accepted as non-sick fucks one day! /doubt


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Wow, really? I read a lot before I jumped in and I just thought people were writing about only the most over the top shit.
> 
> _*Maybe if we're lucky we can be accepted as non-sick fucks one day! *_/doubt


Thank god you put the /doubt in there or I would have had to call you a dumbass


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Wow, really? I read a lot before I jumped in and I just thought people were writing about only the most over the top shit.
> 
> Maybe if we're lucky we can be accepted as non-sick fucks one day! /doubt


Unfortunately for 58% of the fandom, it's also going straight pretty darn quick actually thanks to all the newfurs being for the most part straight and people are in the fandom for on average five years.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ill quit when i get bored of you guys.  i need my daily dose of retarded to stay normal the rest of the day.   so....when all the fun ppl leave im gone :V



But where will you go?!



BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm travel-sized and can be conveniently stored in your pants pocket.



Pocketpantsrocket



mystery_penguin said:


> and art (*no yiff/porn*)



Haha


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> But where will you go?!


 maybe to 4chan.... or some other forum/fandom that has a lot of hate.


----------



## Azure (Mar 23, 2010)

i dunno, maybe i never joined jk i love porn


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *I have a fursuit and I'm fixing it up*, costing $50 more and I have furry art prints.


 
Yeah, I know, I've read your FA journal, and I've resisted from leaving a pissy comments.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

I haven't really done anything that relates to the fandom except browse these boards.


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2010)

Because we have great drama and the art's pretty sweet too (as long as it's not blatant porn)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 23, 2010)

Does anyone here actually like conventions?

They're pretty cool, brahs.
I have something to look forward to all year.

They won't let you in if you aren't a murrfurr.
They will _know_.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Yeah, I know, I've read your FA journal, and I've resisted from leaving a pissy comments.


I know my fursuit is terrible, it's my first one.
And I know I don't upload anything on time.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 23, 2010)

Haha, make fun of the queers here =3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Does anyone here actually like conventions?


I have been to a con, the awesome level was over 9000.


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I haven't really done anything that relates to the fandom except browse these boards.



People who do this puzzle me. Why? What's the point? don't you want to hang out in another forum that doesn't get as much  (probably deserved) stigma for its membership?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> People who do this puzzle me. Why? What's the point? don't you want to hang out in another forum that doesn't get as much  (probably deserved) stigma for its membership?



I get cheap laughs. And this board is populated.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I get cheap laughs. And this board is populated.


Correction the board is populated by new users that come on expecting the same hugbox they get on fa and then we tear them a new one and then they ragequit.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I have been to a con, the awesome *level was over 9000*.


 
Damn it, Cannon.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

Your all still human



I hope...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Damn it, Cannon.


Furry Fiesta seriously was that awesome.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 23, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Does anyone here actually like conventions?


Yes, I love conventions, I just haven't been to a Furry one yet.

And to answer cannonfodders original question. Art, and the people on FAF.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *What keeps you from ragequitting?*
> Me personally I have too much money and time wrapped up in it.



What rage?  I just like anthropomorphic art and stories (and RPing), have since I was little (except for the RPing, that's relatively new), still do now, and no one can change that.  I don't determine my likes or dislikes based on the opinions of others.  So, no ragequitting... no rage, at all.  _Hulk no smash........._


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I have been to a con, the awesome level was over 9000.



Was Uncle Kage there?
'Cause Uncle Kage was at my one.
I collided with Uncle Kage.
He was drinking wine at eleven in the morning.







Over 9-- goddamnit.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your all still human
> 
> 
> 
> I hope...


 im really the dog behind the computer from Silent Hill.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Correction the board is populated by new users that come on expecting the same hugbox they get on fa and then we tear them a new one and then they ragequit.


I love their tears so much.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Was Uncle Kage there?
> 'Cause Uncle Kage was at my one.
> I collided with Uncle Kage.
> He was drinking wine at eleven in the morning.


Kage wasn't there though, a couple of internet famous furs were there though, turns out I was bunking with two.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im really the dog behind the computer from Silent Hill.



<3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im really the dog behind the computer from Silent Hill.


I had to google that heh.


----------



## garoose (Mar 23, 2010)

I really like the fact that most people are like-minded here, its like if you ask anyone here what their hobbies are you'll get "Video games, art, music, eating, etc"

Also the lolz and drama on this board are priceless


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 23, 2010)

I need a more suitable hobby.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Kage wasn't there though, a couple of internet famous furs were there though, turns out I was bunking with two.


you BUNKED with furs?! DO YOU HAVE A DEATHWISH?! 



Harebelle said:


> <3


murr~



HAXX said:


> I had to google that heh.


 lol haxx needs to know his gamez. :V


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Does anyone here actually like conventions?



o/


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 23, 2010)

Because I don't feel the need to quit. Its a hobby. I like to draw the stuff, I like wearing my cheep dollar store paws and my matching collar with leash, and some of the people aren't complete idiots. I don't feel the need to quit.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 23, 2010)

The same boredom and procrastination tendencies that have me chatting with you lot also work to keep me from sodding off.  Go figure.  Make this place less fun, or full of more stupidity, and I'd move on to greener pastures.  

Please bring more idiots.   I could be spending this time reading Sourcery.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

funny stuff like this:
http://z0r.de/303
NSFWish?


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> funny stuff like this:
> http://z0r.de/303
> NSFWish?


Wow. Should have through to the NSFW... I would have been better prepared. >_<


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Wow. Should have through to the NSFW... I would have been better prepared. >_<


 technically nothin wrong with it.... i couldve been a jerk and gave NO warning though X3


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> technically nothin wrong with it.... i couldve been a jerk and gave NO warning though X3


True on both accounts, but I _was_ caught off guard. Commenting on my own reading fail there.


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

A lot of things...not just art...but...I just feel like I belong here...even though you all hate me...


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> A lot of things...not just art...but...I just feel like I belong here...even though you all hate me...


I don't see you being hated, you just seem to be a very powerful rape magnet.


----------



## Bando (Mar 23, 2010)

The lulz here on FAF.

I ask myself this question a lot though.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't see any reason TO quit. Then again, I haven't been here long enough.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> True on both accounts, but I _was_ caught off guard. Commenting on my own reading fail there.


turn your volume on full and click dis then :3
http://z0r.de/1690 



WillowWulf said:


> A lot of things...not just art...but...I just feel like I belong here...even though you all hate me...


 i dont hate you! :3


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 23, 2010)

I'd say it's because I have nothing better to do, but that would be a lie. 

It's because I'm too lazy to find something better to do.


----------



## torachi (Mar 23, 2010)

why would i quit a fandom im part of?, it would be stupid to stop diggin anthros just because some people are retarded. there are retarded people everywhere. its inescapable. 

cant you be a furry all by your lonesome? do that instead of rage quitting. unless you dont mind your interests being molded by the actions of others.


----------



## garoose (Mar 23, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I'd say it's because I have nothing better to do, but that would be a lie.
> 
> It's because I'm too lazy to find something better to do.


 
^ You just summed up my life atm


----------



## Tommy (Mar 23, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I'd say it's because I have nothing better to do, but that would be a lie.
> 
> It's because I'm too lazy to find something better to do.



Oh, and this too.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 23, 2010)

laughing my balls off at all the hilarity that happens here

otherwise i wouldnt be on these forums


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 23, 2010)

Knowing that I'd just come back under a different name. Also the fact that I'm not the emotionally unstable type.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 23, 2010)

Eh, I don't know.
It's like an addiction.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 23, 2010)

Attaman said:


> The same boredom and procrastination tendencies that have me chatting with you lot also work to keep me from sodding off.  Go figure.  Make this place less fun, or full of more stupidity, and I'd move on to greener pastures.
> 
> Please bring more idiots.   I could be spending this time reading Sourcery.



Quick, start a Cub porn= Kiddie porn thread.
That's a way to get new members.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Quick, start a Cub porn= Kiddie porn thread.
> That's a way to get new members.


It sickens me that people actually defend that shit


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It sickens me that people actually defend that shit


 do it H&K make it!  and then DEFEND IT! XD


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> do it H&K make it!  and then DEFEND IT! XD


no


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> no


 why?  it wouldnt be the first time you did something along those lines >.>     besides.....  we'll know your kidding!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> why?  it wouldnt be the first time you did something along those lines >.>     besides.....  we'll know your kidding!


no


----------



## Browder (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> why?  it wouldnt be the first time you did something along those lines >.>     besides.....  we'll know your kidding!



Except for the people who don't. Like me sometimes...

I don't think he wants a thousand babyfurs rallying behind. Even though it's a joke he's got _some_ dignity.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> Except for the people who don't. Like me sometimes...
> 
> I don't think he wants a thousand babyfurs rallying behind. Even though it's a joke he's got _some_ dignity.


 hell if he doesnt do it I WILL then....  ill do something for the lulz!


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> turn your volume on full and click dis then :3
> http://z0r.de/1690


That was loud enough with my headphones at 10% (I can hear just fine at 1 o.o) If I would have gone 100%, that might have been my hearing out the window...
Oh, and that was pretty much epic randomness.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> That was loud enough with my headphones at 10% (I can hear just fine at 1 o.o) If I would have gone 100%, that might have been my hearing out the window...
> Oh, and that was pretty much epic randomness.


 so?   see its people like you that will click my links and amuse me that i dont quit :3   ilu~


----------



## Jelly (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't even know if I'm in the fandom.
I mean, there's you fags.
but

I guess a better question is: why do I spend so much time here and ignore real friends to post a bunch of bullshit that I'm not even satisfied with?
Is this my version of poEms?

I swear to God. Half the time I'm just sitting here drooling.
It's like I'm asleep with my eyes open.

and thats why i give puppets and poorly made cat avatars the sexy eye


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 23, 2010)

I just recently-ish found out about it, and I personally love anthros and the concept of wearing a tail.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> so?   see its people like you that will click my links and amuse me that i dont quit :3   ilu~


I'm here to please. Just not sexually...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I'm here to please. Just not sexually...


 that'll change :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It sickens me that people actually defend that shit


They don't understand how many people hate their very existence.

Also back on topic if I did decide to quit then I'd have nothing to fill the void.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> They don't understand how many people hate their very existence.
> 
> Also back on topic if I did decide to quit then I'd have nothing to fill the void.


Aww... I'm sure you could fill that void with something useful, like macrame! 


usarise said:


> that'll change :3


Oh shi.....


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Oh shi.....


 murr~


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> murr~


Oh god... not this. -.-
I AM NOT WILLOW >8C


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Oh god... not this. -.-
> I AM NOT WILLOW >8C


 but willow isnt being submissive....and your here.... :3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Oh god... not this. -.-
> I AM NOT WILLOW >8C


I don't think it matters to him.

Edit: Ninja'd -_-


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 23, 2010)

B/c dog boners r hawt obv.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but willow isnt being submissive....and your here.... :3


I am so not submissive. >:C
Besides, I'm pretty sure I can run faster than you, so I don't have to fight.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I am so not submissive. >:C
> Besides, I'm pretty sure I can run faster than you, so I don't have to fight.


 *pulls out net gun*  dont run....its a bad idea ^^


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 23, 2010)

The fact I still manage to identify with animals, the fun of these forums, the artwork and it gives me one more reason to laugh at some things in life.

EDIT:
Although I've never thought of quitting it.

It's probably because furry is a taste and not a trend (unlike other subcultures and fandoms out there).


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *pulls out net gun*  dont run....its a bad idea ^^


But I has net armorz tho!


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 23, 2010)

To answer the original question: nothing.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

A short leash.


----------



## BldyMalice (Mar 23, 2010)

I JUST CAN'T STAY AWAY <>_______<>;;


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> But I has net armorz tho!


 that armour cannot protect you! :3
dont make me fire my lazor.......  

this epicness is what keeps me here


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> dont make me fire my lazor.......



Is it a dick-lazor?


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> that armour cannot protect you! :3
> dont make me fire my lazor.......
> 
> this epicness is what keeps me here


Broomapocalypse I and the thread that started it were pretty damn epic if you ask me.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Is it a dick-lazor?


 NO! 





IMA CHARGIN MAH LAZ0R!!!!!


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> NO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Relevant.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 23, 2010)

I`m tired of these memes!


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> I`m tired of these memes!


I had to. Now I am ashame...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I had to. Now I am ashame...


 mine was better......it was a poorly made paint fix! XD

once again...i dont quit cuz of this!  (just say something guys every once in a while so were not technically derailed ^^)


----------



## Reednemer (Mar 23, 2010)

I gotta go somewhere when i get banned from other forums.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What keeps you from ragequitting?
> Me personally I have too much money and time wrapped up in it.


Online friendships for one.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm too much of a newfag to have real online friends >.<
If my IRL furry friends weren't so awesome, I probably would have never _officially_ joined. If you read anything about furries, you start to have your doubts. It's not as bad as it is written about though.


----------



## Rytes (Mar 23, 2010)

You're all adorable


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 23, 2010)

I have no idea, I wish I could leave, I really do but I just can't do it for some reason...maybe there is a lapse in my brain that doesn't understand that messing with furries isn't the brightest thing to do :[


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 23, 2010)

I quit right now.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 23, 2010)

Rytes said:


> You're all adorable



oh god
you're doing that pot right now
_right now_

I want to have an online relationship I don't care about ever. So, I come on here trawlin' for hot gashfat dudes.



Sauvignon said:


> I quit right now.



be my wife


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 23, 2010)

Jelly said:


> oh god
> you're doing that pot right now
> _right now_
> 
> ...




Sorry, I can't stay away.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Sorry, I can't stay away.


Glutton for mental punishment?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 23, 2010)

4chan and Heckler & krotch


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> 4chan and Heckler & krotch



Lol, I prefer ychan and fchan...


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol, I prefer ychan and fchan...


Oh Scotty... That would be you. XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Oh Scotty... That would be you. XD


Join the collective San.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 23, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Coming here, really. It's too addicting.


 
^This


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Join the collective San.


Join the collective? @.@
*needs edumacated*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Join the collective? @.@
> *needs edumacated*


Go to ychan and go to /s/


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Go to ychan and go to /s/


I'll just assume that there's a NSFW warning that needs to be in the above statement.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I'll just assume that there's a NSFW warning that needs to be in the above statement.



It's ychan, it's generally assumed that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I'll just assume that there's a NSFW warning that needs to be in the above statement.


Very very nsfw, do it, you'll like it.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

Tommy said:


> It's ychan, it's generally assumed that.


Never been to Ychan before.


CannonFodder said:


> Very very nsfw, do it, you'll like it.


Okay, so it's furry porn and...?
What did you mean by join the collective?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Okay, so it's furry porn and...?


You'll fap furiously.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 23, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Never been to Ychan before.


You could probably say the same about ANY chan.



> Okay, so it's furry porn and...?


More furry porn. With a single clean section.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You'll fap furiously.


Ahh, I see... Thanks for the link and all, but I think I'm gonna hold off on the whole fapping thing.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Mar 23, 2010)

For me it's the...

...

*ragequits*

Actually, aside from the fact that every other furry wants to cuddle me I don't see a reason to quit so long as I can still say "No. Stop it." and they actually comply to that which so far they have. I have a boyfriend who can get jealous. In a worst case scenario one person stopped talking to me because they couldn't stop acting like a cuddle slut.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 24, 2010)

The very thought of Newfags to kick around for a while


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/renardv/ & http://www.furaffinity.net/user/squeedgemonster
Them.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 24, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> The very thought of Newfags to kick around for a while


Ha!
This too. XD



Wilk Freeman said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/renardv/ & http://www.furaffinity.net/user/squeedgemonster
> Them.


I totally understand.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 24, 2010)

Been in it for years, so why quit now:grin:


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 24, 2010)

Being a furry.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 24, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Being a furry.


 
nuf said


----------



## slorrel (Mar 24, 2010)

Why would I quit? I mean, I'm still fairly new to the fanom, But I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 24, 2010)

Meh, I just like the art and personalities. The internet would be boring without it.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Mar 24, 2010)

The art is cool, fursuits are cool, and having something of a social circle in my local city opposed to having basically no friends is cool.  Fursuiting is entirely too much fun.  And the concept of animal people is cool.

Removing myself entirely from the fandom doesn't really make sense as I don't have anything more fun or interesting to take its place.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Mar 24, 2010)

I am into a lot of forums and what prevents me from quitting is that I find furry fandom rather interesting. Which is enough for me.


----------



## shark whisperer (Mar 24, 2010)

i am new here to the forums, and i like it here, people help each oter, and are honest about themselves
also meeting people here is interesting 4 me


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 24, 2010)

just cant find any furs in tampa i wanna have a furmeet or somethnig like that


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> just cant find any furs in tampa i wanna have a furmeet or somethnig like that


Tampa has alot of furs, you just need to find them.
http://ifpl.cattech.org/
Register here and look up your zip code, most of the accounts are dead accounts but you'll definitely meet other furs.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 24, 2010)

I am in the process of quitting but find it hard to go cold turkey


----------



## Fay V (Mar 24, 2010)

it's a hobby for me. I like fursuiting, drawing and looking at art and I'm not that connected to the community so...eh no reason to stay or quit. 
Furrytards are fun to poke and troll I suppose. 

I suppose nothing is stopping me from wandering off. At the same time nothing makes me RAGE


----------



## Dass (Mar 24, 2010)

If I did, how would I kill time?

Whenever I'm not around here I seem to end up flame-warring with YouTube Christians, who are in my opinion the most infuriating group of people who have infiltrated the internet tubes. Sure, there may be a lot of weirdos around here, but I'd rather be around a group of weirdos than a group of idiots and assholes.

And surprisingly, this is one of the few places I find isn't populated primarily by idiots and assholes.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 24, 2010)

I like to draw and I am bored with everything else.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Mar 24, 2010)

It matches my interests, that's why I 'joined' in the first place.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 24, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> It matches my interests, that's why I 'joined' in the first place.


to see if this person defends another dog fucker


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 24, 2010)

The fine mix of entertainment, and the opportunity to make people feel miserable.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 24, 2010)

The fact that I like to talk with people with the same similarities as I, I like to help others with their problems, I like people in general. It's just a swell place to be :3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What keeps you from ragequitting?
> Me personally I have too much money and time wrapped up in it.



Porn, lol.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 25, 2010)

FUCK I still don't know why I'm here ;_;


----------



## squiddysquiddysquiddy (Mar 25, 2010)

Probably my inability to get wrapped up in retarded internet drama that I out-grew when I was 14.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 25, 2010)

I just like animal people.

Why do I have to "join" or "quit" anything to do that?

I hate most furries, anyway.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 25, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I just like animal people.
> 
> Why do I have to "join" or "quit" anything to do that?


 
You can not be apart of the fandom and still like animal people :V


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Mar 25, 2010)

The threads on this forum are too hilarious. Also, I like the art.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 25, 2010)

What reason is there to "quit"? Every population has a few nuts and bolts, just go with the flow, maan.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> What reason is there to "quit"? Every population has a few nuts and bolts, just go with the flow, maan.


Because the furry fandom has more then a "few" crazy people.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What keeps you from ragequitting?
> Me personally I have too much money and time wrapped up in it.


 
Sea turtles.


----------



## SpartaDog (Mar 25, 2010)

The fact that drama is ignorable and if you pay the losers no mind, the fandom isn't actually as bad as everyone makes it out to be.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because the furry fandom has more then a "few" crazy people.



So, because there are a few whackjobs this prevents you from enjoying furry stuff?  Or like...  Are we talking about the social aspect of it all?

If you mean the social aspect well yeah, you can't start going to furry meets and expect something other than closeted, socially-inept, obese basement-dwelling faggots because that's what our fandom truly is <3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2010)

Ricky said:


> So, because there are a few whackjobs this prevents you from enjoying furry stuff?  Or like...  Are we talking about the social aspect of it all?
> 
> If you mean the social aspect well yeah, you can't start going to furry meets and expect something other than closeted, socially-inept, obese basement-dwelling faggots because that's what our fandom truly is <3


The social aspect. It makes me think "why do I associate myself with these people?"


----------



## Atrak (Mar 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The social aspect. It makes me think "why do I associate myself with these people?"


 
Because we intrique you. Or you're one of us.

*enter mantra here*


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 25, 2010)

Not much at all, the fandom slowly became dull to me 


Its just like how I get bored of people who do not provide insight or excitement  HAH!


----------



## Ricky (Mar 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The social aspect. It makes me think "why do I associate myself with these people?"



I asked this to myself for years.

Then I realized I can hate everyone but still like furry stuff at the same time.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm a masochist, and therefor a glutton for punishment.  I don't know why the hell the rest of you stick around.

>_>

But seriously, I actually do love this community, aside from the occasional wackos (and even they make it fun).  Whenever I post a request for advice or help on the FA mainsite, I always get it--in droves, and within minutes.  Furries may be psycho, but they are, in general, a truly good crop of folks.  And I consider myself fortunate to be part of such an accepting and helpful community.  ^^


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah I think Its tie for me me to ditch this fandom its crampin me up


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 25, 2010)

FAF, THATS WHY
The Furry Fandoms /b/ and the sane Forum where we dont hug box like other damn forums


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'm a masochist, and therefor a glutton for punishment.  I don't know why the hell the rest of you stick around.
> 
> >_>
> 
> But seriously, I actually do love this community, aside from the occasional wackos (and even they make it fun).  Whenever I post a request for advice or help on the FA mainsite, I always get it--in droves, and within minutes.  Furries may be psycho, but they are, in general, a truly good crop of folks.  And I consider myself fortunate to be part of such an accepting and helpful community.  ^^


ilu do ulm


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 25, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Not much at all, the fandom slowly became dull to me
> 
> 
> Its just like how I get bored of people who do not provide insight or excitement  HAH!



More like because no one here likes you because we can all see through your bullshit :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Yeah I think Its tie for me me to ditch this fandom its crampin me up


Why would you ever make your avatar a picture of yourself?


----------



## Jawbreaker (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't really have any friends or associates in the fandom, and I don't really socialize with other people here much, so I don't really deal with much that really annoys me.

For me, I mostly just come on, favorite art, draw a bit, and then leave.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 25, 2010)

I fit like 50% of the stereotypes.

Thats why I'm impervious here


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 25, 2010)

Nylak said:


> But seriously, I actually do love this community, aside from the occasional wackos (and even they make it fun).  Whenever I post a request for advice or help on the FA mainsite, I always get it--in droves, and within minutes.  Furries may be psycho, but they are, in general, a truly good crop of folks.  And I consider myself fortunate to be part of such an accepting and helpful community.  ^^


Unfortunately I've ran into every single type of wacko in the fandom, how are you guys so lucky?


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Unfortunately I've ran into every single type of wacko in the fandom, how are you guys so lucky?



They're not lucky. They just have not had enough experiences in the fandom.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't quit the fandom because the people I get close to, my friends, my lover, are people I form passionate bonds with. We're all deep inset in the fandom in one way or another and it's the fandom itself that forms a link of loyalty and common interest, a default for us to remember our similarities, to one of us to another. To us atleast.

.....Also, yiff. Purr.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ilu do ulm


...No. <3 



CannonFodder said:


> Unfortunately I've ran into every single type of wacko in the fandom, how are you guys so lucky?


Oh, I've run into the wackos, I just don't care. *shrug* And it's not like you can't just ignore them.

[Although once I did have a furry in a class with me at my last university, and she was the kind of "female furry" that makes the rest of us look questionable (and "lucky" me, she was into gals)...had to put up with her for a whole semester. e_e And this was before I even knew what a furry WAS; she'd approached me because of my collar.  My first impression of the fandom was not a good one.]


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...No. <3
> 
> 
> Oh, I've run into the wackos, I just don't care. *shrug* And it's not like you can't just ignore them.
> ...



Hi, how are you doing? :3


----------



## Nylak (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hi, how are you doing? :3


 
Hi!  *pounce*  ^^

Now bad, how're you?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Hi!  *pounce*  ^^
> 
> Now bad, how're you?



All the ladies seem to like to pounce on me, for some reason  .

*pounce* Nooooww who's on the bottom? :3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 26, 2010)

You know, what keeps me here is that the fandom has grown on me.

It's like that thing you think is a weed, and maybe it is but you learn to appreciate it for what beauty it has. Maybe there are some things you don't like and you do what you can about that, but even a weed can have pretty flowers, and if you stop treating it as a weed and just another plant...you can start to better appreciate the best parts about it.

That's how the whole furry thing is for me. Once you treat it as a hobby, you can learn to deal with the not so savory bits, and then appreciate the beauty that is there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *pounce* Nooooww who's on the bottom? :3


EdieFantabulous :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You know, what keeps me here is that the fandom has grown on me.
> 
> It's like that thing you think is a weed, and maybe it is but you learn to appreciate it for what beauty it has. Maybe there are some things you don't like and you do what you can about that, but even a weed can have pretty flowers, and if you stop treating it as a weed and just another plant...you can start to better appreciate the best parts about it.
> 
> That's how the whole furry thing is for me. Once you treat it as a hobby, you can learn to deal with the not so savory bits, and then appreciate the beauty that is there.



The best thing about weeds is that you don't have to take care of them.



CannonFodder said:


> Edie :V



I wasn't talking about you and your partner.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> All the ladies seem to like to pounce on me, for some reason  .


 
You're very pounceable!  <3 



atrakaj said:


> *pounce* Nooooww who's on the bottom? :3


 
I like it better that anyway.  ;D



Trpdwarf said:


> It's like that thing you think is a weed, and maybe it is but you learn to appreciate it for what beauty it has. Maybe there are some things you don't like and you do what you can about that, but even a weed can have pretty flowers, and if you stop treating it as a weed and just another plant...you can start to better appreciate the best parts about it.
> 
> That's how the whole furry thing is for me. Once you treat it as a hobby, you can learn to deal with the not so savory bits, and then appreciate the beauty that is there.


 
I like that sentiment.  ^^


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> EdieFantabulous :V





Nylak said:


> You're very pounceable!  <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pounceable. Is that like rapeable, but more playful? :3

Hmmm...what comes after the pouncing...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I wasn't talking about you and your partner.


Ah hell naw!


----------



## Nylak (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Pounceable. Is that like rapeable, but more playful? :3
> 
> Hmmm...what comes after the pouncing...


Yes. ^^

And iono, you're the one on top now, right? ;D



CannonFodder said:


> Ah hell naw!


 
*snort*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ah hell naw!



Denial, the first stage.



Nylak said:


> Yes. ^^
> 
> And iono, you're the one on top now, right? ;D



Then I guess it's no mystery, eh? :3


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

I was just thinking about this, mainly, if I quit the 'fandom', i dont think I'd draw anymore. Or atleast till I find inspiration for something else. 

Its pretty fun, sure there's idiots and none of the hot chicks are single, but hey, thats everywhere apparently.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Denial, the first stage.


Second stage is anger
Third stage is even more anger
Fourth stage is still more anger
Five stage is bored again


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> I was just thinking about this, mainly, if I quit the 'fandom', i dont think I'd draw anymore. Or atleast till I find inspiration for something else.
> 
> Its pretty fun, sure there's idiots and none of the hot chicks are single, but hey, thats everywhere apparently.



Do I inspire you?



CannonFodder said:


> Second stage is anger
> Third stage is even more anger
> Fourth stage is still more anger
> Five stage is bored again



[yt]G_Z3lmidmrY[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> [yt]G_Z3lmidmrY[/yt]


When I first saw that I almost literally died laughing.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> When I first saw that I almost literally died laughing.



Damn, so close. Really.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Damn, so close. Really.


You can never get rid of me.
*achievement unlocked: "If I had a tumor I'd name it CannonFodder"*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You can never get rid of me.
> *achievement unlocked: "If I had a tumor I'd name it CannonFodder"*



I cannot fathom what you are insinuating with that statement.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder is carcinogenic.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Nylak said:


> CannonFodder is carcinogenic.



Whaaaaa?

My grandma died of him >:V .


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Whaaaaa?
> 
> My grandma died of him >:V .


Shit sorry dude, well then again your mom wouldn't have been born :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Shit sorry dude, well then again your mom wouldn't have been born :V



No, my grandma died a good 30+ years after my mom was born, so I don't think you had anything to do with her birth >:/ .


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> so I don't think you had anything to do with her birth >:/ .


That's what you think :V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, my grandma died a good 30+ years after my mom was born, so I don't think you had anything to do with her birth >:/ .


 
Yeah, his statement kinda confused me.  o.o


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yeah, his statement kinda confused me.  o.o


Ever watch back to the future?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's what you think :V





CannonFodder said:


> Ever watch back to the future?



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


Call me grandpa :V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 26, 2010)

...

Nightmares now.  Thanks.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Call me grandpa :V



Call me Death >:V .



Nylak said:


> ...
> 
> Nightmares now.  Thanks.



Don't worry, the cancerous isn't genetic.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Call me Death >:V .


Obi-Wan never told you what happened to your grandfather.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Obi-Wan never told you what happened to your grandfather.



That's because Obi-wan is dead. I killed him.

We fight!

[yt]NjUAFbNl8uU[/yt]


And then I make you disappear in an very anti-climatic finish :V .

[yt]XnViYzXPbFw&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Tetragnostica (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What keeps you from ragequitting?



I don't have enough data yet for a publishable paper.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Tetragnostica said:


> I don't have enough data yet for a publishable paper.



Make it a documentary :V .


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's because Obi-wan is dead. I killed him.
> 
> We fight!








*pimp slap*
9999 damage *atrakaj dies*
Remember kids


----------



## Bando (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh god Cannon. That made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *pimp slap*
> 9999 damage *atrakaj dies*
> Remember kids



Icecube resurrects Atrakaj to full health.







*fuck you punch*
CannonFodder takes n/a damage.
He glitches and explodes into space, burning up in the sun.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 26, 2010)

I have nothing better to do. Hell, I really have nothing else to do at all. :I


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Oh god Cannon. That made me laugh so hard.


Wheel of morality turn, turn, turn.  Tell us the lesson we should learn and the moral for today is, "Pimp slap>omnislash".


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *fuck you punch*
> CannonFodder takes n/a damage.
> He glitches and explodes into space, burning up in the sun.


*trap item in pouch activates*
*plutonium activates*
*Super heavy element poisons fission reaction*
*6,500,000,000 kills*
*achievement unlocked: "Hitler eat your heart out"* :V

Yeah I went there.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *trap item in pouch activates*
> *plutonium activates*
> *Super heavy element poisons fission reaction*
> *6,500,000,000 kills*
> ...



I already ate Hitler's heart :V .


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I already ate Hitler's heart :V .


snuff?


----------



## Bando (Mar 26, 2010)

I ate Stalin's heart and kidneys with flava beans.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> snuff?



Sorry, I forgot to tape it for youtube, so it was just cannibalism, not snuff.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 26, 2010)

It's just business.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> It's just business.



The sea turtles.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

DOG COCKS!


----------



## Nylak (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> DOG COCKS!


 
HIGHFIVE!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> DOG COCKS!



Go outside.

Look around.

Find a dog.

Cut off its dick.

FAF addiction solved.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Go outside.
> 
> Look around.
> 
> ...



GURO! GURO DOG COCKS!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

Nylak said:


> HIGHFIVE!



*lick*


----------



## Nylak (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *lick*


 *purr*  ^^


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *purr*  ^^



:3

*nomz*

*pokes sig* I'm bringin' back mah comic.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *purr*  ^^


I'll make you purr bow-chicka-bow-wow :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'll make you purr bow-chicka-bow-wow :V



I just had an image of her going 'purr bow-chicka-bow-wow' :V .


----------



## Nylak (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3
> 
> *nomz*
> 
> *pokes sig* I'm bringin' back mah comic.


Nice! 



CannonFodder said:


> I'll make you purr bow-chicka-bow-wow :V


I see you still have a rich fantasy life. :3



atrakaj said:


> I just had an image of her going 'purr bow-chicka-bow-wow' :V .


*facepalm*


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'll make you purr bow-chicka-bow-wow :V



I'll make you bark-clucka-bow-wow-YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAA


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I just had an image of her going 'purr bow-chicka-bow-wow' :V .


Shit I'm like superman, I know when I'm needed.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Shit I'm like superman, I know when I'm needed.



cha-ching.
I'll hit dat.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *facepalm*



...

Don't make me get scotty in here to fix that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> ...
> 
> Don't make me get scotty in here to fix that.



who needs scotty when you've got meeee?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

I feel like I'm on LSD whenever I watch CSI miami...


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> who needs scotty when you've got meeee?



Do it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Do it.




*rapes nylak*

*internet cuts out*

D:

dammit 11:30!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *rapes nylak*



No, not that. I can do that easily. I meant furritize her facepalm.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *rapes nylak*


step 1)*films*
2)*put on internet*
3)????
4)profit


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, not that. I can do that easily. I meant furritize her facepalm.



*furcepaw*

*lights on fire*


----------



## Nylak (Mar 26, 2010)

What the fuck, dudes.  D:

You could have just asked.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

Nylak said:


> What the fuck, dudes.  D:
> 
> You could have just asked.



*douses in gasoline and chants like an indian*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Nylak said:


> What the fuck, dudes.  D:
> 
> You could have just asked.



I asked yesterday, and I'll ask tomorrow, but it's rape day today :3 .


----------



## Nylak (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *douses in gasoline and chants like an indian*


 
*combusts!*  D:


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *combusts!*  D:



You're hot  .


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're hot  .


ba-dum-tssh


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 26, 2010)

the fact i actually make a decent living off of building fursuits, and that i have been waaaaaaaaaaaaay more successful at living off my creative spirit than i could have ever hoped for. furries kept me from being another "starving artist"

....
"if you love your job then you will never work a day in your life" pretty much describes my life at this point.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're hot  .


 


CannonFodder said:


> ba-dum-tssh


 
*groan.*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *groan.*



Heh heh. 

Fire & Ice.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> the fact i actually make a decent living off of building fursuits, and that i have been waaaaaaaaaaaaay more successful at living off my creative spirit than i could have ever hoped for. furries kept me from being another "starving artist"
> 
> ....
> "if love your job then you will never work a day in your life" pretty much describes my life at this point.


I wish I was good enough at making fursuits or art yet, oh well just means I have to practice more.


----------



## Vienna (Mar 26, 2010)

Knowlage, experience to gain, more room to grow.
The drawing of antro animals has always been a hobby of mine, but it expanded to becoming a fan of other works of anthropomorphic art, even 'walking art' (fursuits)

Furry fandom is one of the many things that i'm interested in, exploring of it seems to be endless so i don't see myself quitting any time soon ;P


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 26, 2010)

also forgot to mention got a fursuit and going to a con this year, perhaps 2:grin:
now why do that then quit


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 26, 2010)

You guys have a leash around my neck.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What keeps you from ragequitting?
> Me personally I have too much money and time wrapped up in it.


I backed way the fuck off the local furry scene.  Most local furs I'll acknowledge but won't talk to.  Two furs who aren't total douchebags are the main reason I didn't ragequit the local scene entirely.

Online?  Why would I have a reason to quit?  If I did take a extended hiatus, it'd be because I found a non-furry girlfriend and all my fur site browsing time would be taken away by all the fantastic sex I'd be having.  Since I doubt I'll ever find someone who wants that as often as I do, I expect I'll continue to haunt this place in the decades to come.


----------



## Bir (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm making money.

And, all of my new ideas fall within the animal category, and where is there a better place to express them? x3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> I'm making money.
> 
> And, all of my new ideas fall within the animal category, and where is there a better place to express them? x3


 
My house. I like yiff ideas.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> the fact i actually make a decent living off of building fursuits, and that i have been waaaaaaaaaaaaay more successful at living off my creative spirit than i could have ever hoped for. furries kept me from being another "starving artist"
> 
> ....
> "if you love your job then you will never work a day in your life" pretty much describes my life at this point.



well, I'm not living on my own at the moment, but furries have paid for my college tuition.


----------



## Seas (Mar 26, 2010)

I never really found a reason to quit it altogether, never wanted to either.
If I had enough of the whole thing, I can just do other things for a while and come back here and other sites later when I want, it's not like there is any obligation associated with either being or not being active in the fandom.
But then again I'm not the type who easily gives up on hobbies permanently.


----------



## Vriska (Mar 26, 2010)

I never had a reason to quit, really.
It's just somthing I enjoy.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> FUCK I still don't know why I'm here ;_;



Because anthro dobermans are badass?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

I couldn't quit even if I wanted I'm balls deep in it and the fandom won't let me pull out :V
If it wasn't for the con I went to I would've quit, it made me realize furries may be freaks online but if they act like one offline everyone hates them.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I couldn't quit even if I wanted I'm balls deep in it and the fandom won't let me pull out :V
> If it wasn't for the con I went to I would've quit, it made me realize furries may be freaks online but if they act like one offline everyone hates them.



WE HAVE YOU BY YOUR BALLS


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> WE HAVE YOU BY YOUR BALLS


Damn it


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Damn it



DONT MOVE OR THEY'LL RIP OFF


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> DONT MOVE OR THEY'LL RIP OFF


*horror*


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *horror*



IM SQUEEZING THEM NOW


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> IM SQUEEZING THEM NOW



Would you like a rusty machete?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> IM SQUEEZING THEM NOW



Now I hurt.....bawww, *works my way to the "Bawww" thread...*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

i wouldnt mind being handled by zrcalo....as long as shes a girl ^^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i wouldnt mind being handled by zrcalo....as long as shes a girl ^^



But she likes to have her men by the balls so to speak with a rusty machete in the other >_>


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But she likes to have her men by the balls so to speak with a rusty machete in the other >_>


 murr~


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 27, 2010)

for this forum, to see who rage quits


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> for this forum, to see who rage quits



won't catch me rage quitting.

The only time I'd quit is if something irl forces me to. For example if went blind, got married, had children, things that would require more attention irl. As they say RL comes first.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

All of the exciting things that happen, and my adoring fans (that I obviously don't have)


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> All of the exciting things that happen, and my adoring fans (that I obviously don't have)


I'll be a fan!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> All of the exciting things that happen, and my adoring fans (that I obviously don't have)



I am glad I don't have "fans". I don't like receiving oodles of attention.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I'll be a fan!


YEAH! One whole fan


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> YEAH! One whole fan


Surely I'm worth at least two people. D':


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Surely I'm worth at least two people. D':


Fine then, I must be worth many then. O_O


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> won't catch me rage quitting.
> 
> The only time I'd quit is if something irl forces me to. For example if went blind, got married, had children, things that would require more attention irl. As they say RL comes first.


 
Being blind would put a hamper on it. I would still consider my self furry tho.
If i was to get married, me being furry would have to come with the package, not saying full time, would have to give attention to your mate of course 
RL does come first of course, but so far i consider myself furry till i go.:grin:


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Fine then, I must be worth many then. O_O



If you become a fan of me, you can be worth 5. :3


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am glad I don't have "fans". I don't like receiving oodles of attention.


To late, you now have a fan. :V



CrispSkittlez said:


> Surely I'm worth at least two people. D':


Make that four. :V


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

leon said:


> Make that four. :V



Awww... :3


----------



## TWILLIGHT (Mar 27, 2010)

Some people get hostile for no reason, mobbing.
This does not hold out and go.

You need a thick skin just to keep around.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> for this forum, to see who rage quits


This fandom will never get rid of me.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> This fandom will never get rid of me.


Same. ^_^


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Same. ^_^


I'm just like cancer :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm just like cancer :V



Hey grandpa.


----------



## TWILLIGHT (Mar 27, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Same. ^_^


 

 That goes for me too.
My skin keeps out a lot.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hey grandpa.


Does someone have 1.21 gigawatts?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Does someone have 1.21 gigawatts?



What? Such massive amounts of energy! You'd need to harness the power of lightning just to get a fraction of that!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

As for staying, I like the art and never get tired of the   forum fucking[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]fucking forums. >.>[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> As for staying, I like the art and never get tired of the   [FONT=&quot]forum fucking[/FONT][FONT=&quot] fucking forums. >.>
> [/FONT]



Rage rawr?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Rage rawr?



More like a mad meow.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Rage rawr?


No, font failure, it's supposed to look different.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

So, I wonder if the forums could get rid of me, probably not. I am much too happy all the time!
^_^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> More like a mad meow.



Overreacting Oink?

Murderous Moo?

Furious FFFUUU- (lame, I know...)



EdieFantabulous said:


> So, I wonder if the forums could get rid of me, probably not. I am much too happy all the time!
> ^_^



The forums always makes me happy, I always get a kick outta it


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: What keeps you from quitting the fandom? And Yiff.*



Scotty1700 said:


> Overreacting Oink?
> 
> Murderous Moo?
> 
> ...


I don't 
I don't like being kicked by things from the internet.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: What keeps you from quitting the fandom? And Yiff.*



EdieFantabulous said:


> I don't
> I don't like being kicked by things from the internet.


Especially considering some of the stuff that's on the internet. :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

..I don't have any fans cuz no one likes me ;^;


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..I don't have any fans cuz no one likes me ;^;



Cause you're but a wee little pipsqueak :3


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cause you're but a wee little pipsqueak :3


;^;


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;


don't cry I'll be your fan 
*hugs*


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

Criminally Insane said:


> don't cry I'll be your fan
> *hugs*


*sniff*


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

I have plenty of fans


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have plenty of fans


Wow, I love hubris! =D
+1 fan.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have plenty of fans


I have six fans in my house :V


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have plenty of fans


You damn tease. :3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 27, 2010)

Seeing nice art.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 27, 2010)

the people here. they know who they are.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> You damn tease. :3


I lol'd


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What keeps you from ragequitting?
> Me personally I have too much money and time wrapped up in it.



There is nothing to quit, it's a bloody fandom of people who think anthro's are neat.

Brb, quitting the banana milkshake liking fandom.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 28, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Brb, quitting the banana milkshake liking fandom.



Ew banana milkshake >.<


----------



## Tommy (Mar 28, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Ew banana milkshake >.<



What about strawberry banana?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> What about strawberry banana?



Hmmmm, maybe.  Strawberry banana yogurt's good stuff.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Brb, quitting the banana milkshake liking fandom.


I'm not a fan of bananas..especially banana flavored candy...


----------



## Bando (Mar 28, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Hmmmm, maybe.  Strawberry banana yogurt's good stuff.



 yogurt, bleh.

Strawberry banana milkshakes are good though.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, this is what keeps me from quitting the forums:

Strawberry-banana milkshakes.

*Do it for the milkshakes.*


----------



## virus (Mar 28, 2010)

I've quit. I don't care anymore. I just lurk every once and awhile.

Furries are too damn hard to deal with.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 28, 2010)

virus said:


> I've quit. I don't care anymore. I just lurk every once and awhile.
> 
> *Furries are too damn hard to deal with.*


Couldn't that be said about anyone?


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 28, 2010)

I cannot say for certain why I linger, here in this place.  Perhaps, as stereotypical as it may sound, I seek not to feel so alone perhaps.  We each have reasons unto our own, and therein lie the burden.  Some more vocal than others perhaps.  At times it be somewhat comforting, to know that others exist different from what is normally considered social norm. Many here with like and dissimilar interests, yet though occasionally one might view spats among members, there be indeed a sense of community.  Perhaps that is why I remain, perhaps in the company of the packless I might feel at peace.  Perhaps not.  

Only time shall tell, with each passing of the moon and sun.


----------



## Draconic (Mar 28, 2010)

Well, why should I give up one of my interests just because a lot of 'tards happen to also be part of the fandom? No point abandoning your furryness because of other people.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 28, 2010)

Also, another thing that keeps me in the fandom is YouTube comments like this one;



			
				CDRR81 said:
			
		

> Notï»¿ all raccoons are this mean or mean at all. And this was DISTERBING.  I can see the little guy beating the mean raccoon for this one, but  EATING him? Thats discusting, absolutly DISCUSTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


RACCOONS IS SERIOUS BUSINESS YO


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 28, 2010)

Haven't experienced enough of it to say for sure, but so far, it's kind of entertaining.
Not to mention this place is probably the most active forum I've ever been on.
I have to say though, being surrounded by people that make my own intellect look embarassingly small in comparison, I'm a bit scared I might get caught in one of those frequent debates I see everywhere. 
I'm no good at voicing my opinion without saying, "Yeah? Well... So's your face."


----------



## skunkspray03 (Mar 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What keeps you from ragequitting?


Personally, I have no idea. If word gets out, then I guess my recovering reputation would be done for...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

hm, not sure.
probably cuz i love posting or talking to other furries.
i have yet to meet another furry down here other than two of my RL friends.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Nothing.
Town.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

The only thing keeping me in the fandom is the "baww" thread, I wuvz it :3


----------



## Akita The Antelope (Mar 29, 2010)

Well becuase you all are a bunch of lovable people, I just can't seem to leave, I'm addicted hahah


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

Akita The Antelope said:


> Well becuase you all are a bunch of lovable people, I just can't seem to leave, I'm addicted hahah



THis is my true reason, the fandom IS a hugbox with a but of lulz to spice it up. MMmmm, I love lulz.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 29, 2010)

the food

wait... what..?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> the food
> 
> wait... what..?



Teh nomnoms iz wnderflz! *nomnomnom* It's soooo good!

OMG A FOOD AD CAME ON WHILE I WAS LISTENING TO YOUTUBE!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Speed Thread locks.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> the food
> 
> wait... what..?



Food in the furry fandom is testicles.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Food in the furry fandom is testicles.



NO ITS NOT ITS WHATEVER YOU CAN GRAB FROM YOUR COMPUTER SEAT.

....it includes testicles.


----------



## SoulFox62 (Mar 29, 2010)

i don't see why i would leave the fandom.... so what keeps me from leaving is the reason to leave, i don't have one x3


----------



## rcdragon (Mar 29, 2010)

I honestly have no clue. Probably because, even though I'm not interested in all of it, the things that interest me are strong enough to keep me from leaving.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 29, 2010)

The yiff craziness keeps me in the fandom way more than I'd like to admit ._. But it's mostly the affection I can share between who would otherwise be complete strangers. The opportunity for real love between friends is the best thing the fandom has offered me... Honestly, I couldn't find it if I tried without being a furry...


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> The yiff craziness keeps me in the fandom way more than I'd like to admit ._. But it's mostly the affection I can share between who would otherwise be complete strangers. The opportunity for real love between friends is the best thing the fandom has offered me... Honestly, I couldn't find it if I tried without being a furry...



Awww...it's a Kodiak moment.







Yeah, big guy, this is your moment.


----------



## Liam (Mar 29, 2010)

The potatoes.  They won't let me leave!


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


>



Yiff?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> Yiff?


 
If you really want to, feel free.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 29, 2010)

K. 'Course I'm toppin'. Looks so cuddly <333 You want it back when I'm done or should I keep it? >>

OH YEAH. People as... ahmmm... interesting as me keep me in the fandom. Thank you very much for the inspiration Atrakaj. And the bear.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> K. 'Course I'm toppin'. Looks so cuddly <333 You want it back when I'm done or should I keep it? >>
> 
> OH YEAH. People as... ahmmm... interesting as me keep me in the fandom. Thank you very much for the inspiration Atrakaj. And the bear.



Sure thing. You can keep him, but be sure to walk him after yiffing eating, because he shits *big *time.


On-topic: I am not currently fucking the fandom, so I'm not in it. I am on top of it, though.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Sure thing. You can keep him, but be sure to walk him after yiffing eating, because he shits *big *time.
> 
> 
> On-topic: I am not currently fucking the fandom, so I'm not in it. I am on top of it, though.



Yes, but you are closely intertwined with the fandom in being here and therefore are among the multitude of oddities that keep me interested in keeping in touch with the furry fandom.

Much love.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> Yes, but you are closely intertwined with the fandom in being here and therefore are among the multitude of oddities that keep me interested in keeping in touch with the furry fandom.
> 
> Much love.



Quit touching the fandom there. We're in public >:V .


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Awww...it's a Kodiak moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It says 




*RWAR*



Joeyyy said:


> NO ITS NOT ITS WHATEVER YOU CAN GRAB FROM YOUR COMPUTER SEAT.
> 
> ....it includes testicles.


Even though you jizzed on your comuter seat? Really, Joey.


----------



## Koco (Mar 30, 2010)

Since I'm not that huge into the fandom I don't feel like I have to raegquit it.


----------



## roland_perteev (Apr 1, 2010)

Why don't I quit?  Because it never gets boring.

That and I have never had the urge to quit.  One thing would be that I don't find furries annoying like so many seem to.  True, I am sometimes left rolling my eyes and thinking "Grow the fuck up already", but even then they're guilty of nothing more than being teenagers.


----------



## mumbles (Apr 1, 2010)

I heard about the fandom a couple years ago, but after I heard a lot of the bad publicity of it, I sorta avoided it/didn't get involved. Then maybe last month or 2 months ago, I got bored and joined FA.

The reason I don't quit? No matter what I'm interested in, the crazies and assholes don't put me off. I'm over here, doing this... they're over there, doing that. Whatever someone else is doing is irrelevant. I don't care.

I mean, I can understand losing interest due to bad experiences, but to lose interest in *everything* involved with it? I think not. I doubt I'd ever get so pissed off to stop being a part of the community... if you could call lurking and minimal interaction "being a part of" something. More likely, I'd just get bored. And because "stuff involving anthropomorphic creatures" is pretty vague, I'll have a lot to do for awhile.


----------

